# 1/48 Battlestar Galactica Raptor



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

This is Black Sun's 1/48 "Galactic Recon Craft" I bought from Cougar, another Alfred Wong sculpt, the casting and detail are very nice! Black Sun did a good job, the 3 pages of instructions are clear and useful, there's a good decal sheet, and they even give you two vac-formed canopies just in case. As you can see the pieces fit together nicely, that's with no glue or sanding, just fitted together.


















Anybody know any sites with good pictures of the interior and exterior of this beast.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Not a fan of the new show, so don't have links, but I found these for you. Hope they help.

http://battlestar.ugo.com/ships/raptor/default.asp

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Raptor


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I know alfred is a good pattern maker and all, but something strikes me as odd about this Raptor.

I think it is a little narrow down the middle. There is absolutly no room between the pilot and co-pilot seats.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I just stuck the seats in the cockpit for the picture, they're not positioned right.

Thanks Lloyd!


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

Here you go:

http://www.starshipbuilder.com/RefDsk/Raptor/index.htm

You'll see that there are some shape issues with the kit, but all in all it's a nice representation. I'm working on one myself.

Chuck


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Fantastic link,thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nice kit, but not in my budget. I'm hoping Revellogram will eventually produce kits from the new series, the Raptor being one of them. Besides, I prefer styrene anyway.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If only it wasn't the ugliest ship on the show! :lol:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> If only it wasn't the ugliest ship on the show! :lol:


Bite me, you hate any spaceship without nacelles and a saucer section!


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

glad your happy with the kit. Ill post some pics in a bit of what you helped me out with  enjoy the build and we expect some more pics 

thanks again bud!


----------



## Cougar184 (Jan 8, 2002)

heres some pics


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> If only it wasn't the ugliest ship on the show! :lol:


I dunno...I think some of the ships in the RTF are far more hideous.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John is just upset, he don't have it. I like the look of the ship. The model should be fun to build. Going to put the driver in it.


----------



## Tordoc (Apr 27, 2003)

I think it's beautiful original design... really!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I believe the entire interior(cabin, not just cockpit) is way too small. You could fix the problem by using smaller seats(Of course she will not be 1/48th scale), but since you'll have to scratchbuild the interior anyway, what's two more seats?

The exterior looks good though, and the fit and manufacture was done particularly well.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

It's a great kit, but it's got a few little problems. One is big enough that you can't really fix it, but I won't dwell on that since only the hardcore will ever find it.

Here are two that I chose to fix:

1) The kit's vertical stabilizers don't have the angularity of either the set-prop nor the CG rendering. Also, the kit part trailing enge ends rather bluntly rather than tapering. I built it up and resculpted mine a bit. I still have to rescribe the control surfaces.





















2) There is a detail on the leading edge of both the wings (three box shaped thingies) which should only appear on the port side. I've started to make the correction in the picture below - it's an easy fix.










EDIT: So I watched the show tonight and the Raptor they use for the rescue has the detail noted above on both sides. When I checked my Raptor screen caps from _Lay Down Your Burdens, Part 1_, the Raptors have it the other way. So, either way is correct. 


That's it for now.

BTW, I think it's a great looking little ship - ugly in a good kinda way, ya know like an A-10 is ugly.

John O.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work on the stabilizers! 

Now what's the big problem?


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

BTW, where exactly is that big nose-mounted search light we've seen used in several episodes?


----------

